#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  The Tibetan Mastiff

## Chittychangchang

150 kg!!

----------


## patsycat

Wow!!  And they cost about 10,000 dollars per kilo!!  They are rare and expensive.

I've seen documentaries, they are really handsome beasts.  Imagine how much it eats!!  And having to brush it must take about a week.  And you couldn't get it into a bath to wash it.

Still, they are majestic.  Just look at the paws on it!!!  And imagine the kisses when you get home from work from that thing!!!

I wouldn't need rugs for my parquet floors!!  Just plop one of those things down and keep a family of ten's toes warm for the winter!!!

Gorgeous!!

----------


## NZdick1983

holy sheet! that bloke looks no more than 65 kg to me...

Oh! the lion? errr dog? wow! very cool... I want one!

*A shaggy dog/lion - not a middle-aged China man.

----------


## baconandeggs

220kg at least

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Oh, so it's not a photo shop then.

Gosh.

----------


## Hans Mann

Enough to feed a whole Chinese village, yes.

----------


## terry57

Two years ago Bangkok hosted the Internationl dog show at Impact Arena.

They had one there, it was fookin massive.  :Confused:

----------


## jamescollister

Photo shopped, net says, biggest is up to 150 kilo's, still a big dog. worked with prison dogs, much smaller, wouldn't need guns with dogs like that.

----------


## Ravers98

Tibetan Mastiff

Dog Breed

The Tibetan Mastiff is an ancient breed and type of large Tibetan dog breeds originating with nomadic cultures of Tibet, China, Nepal, and India.

Life span: 10  12 years

Origin: Tibet

Temperament: Strong Willed, Protective, Aloof, Tenacious, Stubborn, Intelligent

Height: Male: 6676 cm, Female: 6171 cm
Weight: Male: 4573 kg, Female: 3454 kg

----------


## baconandeggs

> Photo shopped, net says, biggest is up to 150 kilo's, still a big dog. worked with prison dogs, much smaller, wouldn't need guns with dogs like that.



I saw a big fat dog at a park like that but darker. Owner said it weighed 180kgs. That dog looks even bigger

----------


## patsycat

Google is your friend.  They are massive.  Not a little girly chiwawa.

----------


## Dapper

> 150 kg!!


Hippy descendent of Chewbacca

----------


## Chittychangchang

^ :Smile: 

The force is strong in this one.

Carn't imagine having one as a domestic pet.

Amazing looking dog nonetheless.

----------


## patsycat

Makes my Cecil the lion av look tiny!!

----------


## cyrille

> Photo shopped, net says, biggest is up to 150 kilo's, still a big dog. worked with prison dogs, much smaller, wouldn't need guns with dogs like that.


Posting like, one has you cornered, scary, no?

----------


## VocalNeal

> Google is your friend.  They are massive.  Not a little girly chiwawa.


Chihuahuas might be construed that way because they are mostly owned by girlies. But try telling a male standard Chihuahua that he is girlie!  Sure he can't savage you to death but it won't from want of trying! The're like dogs just smaller.

----------


## Norton

> Strong Willed, Aloof, Tenacious, Stubborn


Think a few of these dogs are TD members.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

*Chinese zoo's 'African lion' exposed when dog substitute barks*

A Chinese zoo's supposed "African lion" was exposed as a fraud when the dog used as a substitute started barking.




The  zoo in the People's Park of Luohe, in the central province of Henan,  replaced exotic exhibits with common species, according to the state-run  Beijing Youth Daily.

It quoted a mother who was visiting the zoo  to show her son the different sounds animals made - but he pointed out  that the animal in the cage labelled African lion was barking.

The beast was in fact a Tibetan mastiff, a large and long-haired breed of dog.
*
More animal stories*Oscar the koala sniffer goes northSmuggler hides tortoise inside burgerDutch zoo baffled by traumatised baboon mysteryScientists shed more light on 'unicorn of the sea'
"The zoo is absolutely cheating us," the mother told the paper.
She was charged 15 yuan ($2.45) for the ticket.

Three  other species housed incorrectly included two coypu rodents in a  snake's cage, a white fox in a leopard's den, and another dog in a wolf  pen.
The chief of the park's animal department, Liu Suya, told the  paper that while it does have a lion, it had been taken to a breeding  facility and the dog, which belonged to an employee, had been  temporarily housed in the zoo over safety concerns.

Users of China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo service mocked the zoo.
"This is not funny at all. It's sad for both the zoo and the animals," said one.
"They should at least use a husky to pretend to be a wolf," said another.

Chinese zoo's 'African lion' exposed when dog substitute barks - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


That girl that caught her boyfriend getting busy with fido wants to get herself one of these bewts.

See if the BF is still as keen to have a crack with the peanut butter and vegemite!

----------


## baconandeggs

:smiley laughing:

----------


## patsycat

I remember that story!!  The barking lion!!

----------


## Pragmatic

That dog reminds me of a ventriloquist who used to entertain UK kids back in the 60's.

----------


## Neo

Was thinking of buying one, but couldn't find a dog flap big enough  :Smile:

----------


## Kurgen

> Was thinking of buying one, but couldn't find a dog flap big enough


They are called doors  :Smile:

----------


## Neep

> That dog reminds me of a ventriloquist who used to entertain UK kids back in the 60's.


Look at the shifty fucker. And that lion's mane is all matted with spunk. 
I bet since Yewtree he shits himself every time there is a knock at the door.

----------


## patsycat

Who? i cant see the pic.

Anyway this is about the lion that barks!!  See, chinese people think they are such wonderful, intellectual people and then they blow it all by thinking a dog is a lion!!

I love it!!  And the guy sitting with it, with the lead!!!  

When you cry with laughter, it's very good for getting rid of the wrinkles underneath your eyes.

"They should at least use a husky to pretend to be a wolf"!!!  Ha!!

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Beg to differ, Pasty... laughter is the best thing to form new wrinkles under ones eyes...

But who cares... wrinkles give a face character...

----------


## david44

> That dog reminds me of a ventriloquist who used to entertain UK kids back in the 60's.


Lenny the Lion?

I wonder if it could entirely eat a small thai mother-in-law at one sitting with no traces,...just asking

----------


## david44

> Was thinking of buying one, but couldn't find a dog flap big enough


just had one at a Korean restaurant, it was the dogs bollox

----------


## Little Chuchok



----------

